# Stow Away Leaf Table Plans



## memartha (Dec 12, 2010)

Hubby is looking for plans, ideas, etc on how to make a stow away leaf table similar to the one show here. He refuses to pay the $1800 they want for this table! *go figure* Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

